# The gains on HGH are minimal



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Used HGH 5iu per day after a few months come off and once water weight subsides gains arent any better than AAS, IGF, Slin and about £200 per month cheaper. Discuss..........


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

a few months dude is not enough time to see any real effects, your looking at minimum 6 months running GH, and even longer to see the results dude.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah hense why people say GH is very costly as you have to be running it for a minimum 6 month period to notice any subtle changes.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> i agree, give me test and slin any day...if ur using 10ius a day+ u see results quicker


Yeah this is true, big amounts needed.

I said a few months that was just random speech. I have used for 7 months once (Hyge`s at 6-8iu per day) with AAS and also again for 3-4 months using generic blue tops at 5iu... TBH I think a decent amount of AAS, IGF and Slin is still very effective and so much cheaper for me also.

If one runs GH all year at decent amounts (6IU+) your looking at £2500 plus for decent stuff. If I work out my gains each year I think the year I used a lot of HGH I didnt gain any faster than the years without it once the water weight/additonal glycogen retention has diminished.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if it is mass gains you are after then GH is the last thing you need, GH gives you better quality gains and a matured look to your muscle but these results come over time..

i can gain much more weight on D/bol or Test but the look is totally different....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

From what I have researched about GH Paul is spot on......

You shouldn't expect a lot from GH gains wise but expect a change in how your physique looks......For the money it costs IMO its not worth taking unless your competeing....

GHS


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How would 220lb of muscle at 8% bf acquired from test look differnent to one the same size acquired to test and HGH?

I feel when taking HGH I look better, i.e. more thin skin but the net muscle gain from just using AAS isnt really any better.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How would 220lb of muscle at 8% bf acquired from test *look differnent* to one the same size acquired to test and HGH?
> 
> I feel when taking HGH *I look better, i.e. more thin skin but the net muscle gain* from just using AAS isnt really any better.


 You just answered your own question there pal.......

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

But is it really worth spending all that money on it if your not competeing in your opinion Scott?

GHS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How would 220lb of muscle at 8% bf acquired from test look differnent to one the same size acquired to test and HGH?
> 
> I feel when taking HGH I look better, i.e. more thin skin but the net muscle gain from just using AAS isnt really any better.


don't know mate, i can only speak for myself and my p[hysique looks a lot different since constantly using GH....if your not happy then don't use it it may not be worth it for you....for me it has given me results i was not getting from AAS so for me it is worth it....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

For me if new cells develop that can be matured over time with AAS then I am happy and willing to stick out over the long run. I can offord to buy it so will keep playing with it. But if you tight for cash then I do beleive most will be dissapointed and poor before they see results.



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Used HGH 5iu per day after a few months come off and once water weight subsides gains arent any better than AAS, IGF, Slin and about £200 per month cheaper. Discuss..........


To be honest if you noticing gains simliar to AAS, IGF, Slin then you getting more value for money than I am.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

guess the finance is a huge part, plus some hype HGH up as a wonder drug - the next big thing, for my part - I really like it - it makes my skin, sleep and general well being all improve - I never expected it to addd tons of mass so guess was never dissappointed. Have been running it continuously since May last year - I can afford to use it so I do - and will contiue to do so...just my pennyworth


----------

